# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  الشيخ عبد الحميد المهاجر في أمريكا

## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

نقل آية الله العظمى السيد محمد الشيرازي( قدس سره) قصة عن الخطيب المجاهد العلامة عبد الحميد المهاجر : 

سافر العلامة المهاجر الى امريكا ،فقبل يوم من دخول شهر محرم ذهب الى محطة
بث صوتي (راديو ) في تلك المدينة الامريكية ، وقال لمدير الاذاعة : إن رجلاً من
عظمائنا قتل مظلوماً قبل أكثر من الف سنه ، ولدي عن تلك الواقعة التاريخية الفجيعة 
ثلاث عشر محاضرة باللغة الانجليزية _ وكان العلامة يتقن اللغة جيداً ، 
هل يمكنكم بثها؟ فقال مدير الاذاعة : نعم ولكن بشرطين ، الشرط الاول ان تأتي بالاشرطة 
لتستمع اليها الهيئة الادارية لتقرر بثها أو عدمه ، والشرط الثاني : هو ان تدفع لبث كل محاضرة عشرة آلاف دولار مما يكون جمعها مائه وثلاثين الف دولار لثلاث عشر محاضرة ،
فقال الشيخ : بالنسبه الى الشرط الاول لا مانع لدي ، وأما الشرط الثاني فلا بد لي 
من السؤال من أصدقائي هنا هل مستعدون لدفع المبلغ ام لا ، لأنني شخصياً لا أملك شيئاً ، 
يقول الشيخ : اتصلت الى بعض التجار المؤمنين في تلك الولاية الامريكية فقالوا ندفع هذا المبلغ بالاشتراك مع بعضنا البعض ، فذهب الشيخ ليخبر الاذاعة بالموافقة على دفع المبلغ 
وليتفق على بث المحاضرات بالترتيب ، 
وحمل معه شريطاً واحداً حول أستشهاد عبد الله الرضيع كنموذج يقدمه اليهم . 
ولما رجع الشيخ في اليوم الثاني ليسلمه الشريط الثاني ، قال له مدير الاذاعه : نحن
أفراد هيئة القرار خمسون فرداً نستمع إلى أي صوت قبل بثه ، ولقد أستمعنا الى محاضرتك
الأولى فأبكتنا كلنا ، لذلك قررنا بث هذه المحاضرات ، أنها مفيدة لمجتمعنا الامريكي ، ولا نريد 
منكم المائة والثلاثين ألف دولار ، ونحن أتصلنا بستة وأربعين مدينة أخرى وأخبرناهم بمحتوى محاضراتك فقالوا لامانع لديهم أن يربطوا اذاعاتهم بساعة بث محاضرتك من هنا ليسمعها الناس في جميع مدن هذه الولاية في وقت واحد ، وهكذا بثت الاذاعات كلها تلك المحاضرات عن واقعة كربلاء الحزينة خلال ثلاثة عشر ليلة متواصلة ، 

وكان المسيحيون في هذه المدن يستمعون الى تلك المحاضرات بشوق ، 
فهذه قدرة الحسين (ع) التي صاغها الله بشكل يتأثر به كل الناس.. 

يقول العلامه المجاهد الشيخ عبد الحميد المهاجر : في قدومنا الى
البحرين سنة 1972م ، ونحن في الطائرة كان معنا أكثر من مئة خطيب معمم ،
وكان الى جانبي الشيخ عبد الزهراء الكعبي ، أرتجت بنا الطائرة كثيراً ،
فقلت للشيخ الكعبي : أخاف أن تسقط بنا الطائره في البحر يا أبا علي ،
فقال الكعبي لا تخف لن تسقط الطائره ‍‍‍ ، قلت له كيف ؟
قال لشيئين : لأني قرأت آية الكرسي ، ولأني أقتل في وفاة السيدة الطاهرة 
فاطمة الزهراء (ع) ، نعم فقد صدق الشيخ الكعبي حيث أنه 
ولد في مولد الزهراء وقتل يوم وفاة الزهراء (ع)

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي سلم على محمد وال محمد


الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم يمينك 

سلام الله على ابا عبدالله الحسين الشهيد المظلوم ابا الاحرار

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أم محمد 
اشكر مرورك 
وكلماتك الرقيقة

----------


## جررريح الررروح

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم على الطرح الرائع
تحياتي

----------


## فتونه

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## بحر الشرق

يسلموو الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## وردة الاحساء

مشكوره خيتو على هذا الموضوع 
بوركتِ
ودمتِ موفقه

----------


## عاشق الحرية

نوارة الدنيا

الله يعطيكِ العافية و تسلم يمناكِ

و ربِ لا يحرمنا من أطلال قلم الجوهري

و بنتظار كل ما هو جديد ومفيد . . .

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------

